# Gran Torino! Now get off my lawn.:pek



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gran Torino - new eastwood movie*

[YOUTUBE]nuJjTyEnKFA[/YOUTUBE]


anyone seen this yet?  i'm waiting for a wide release before I go see it


----------



## Hollowized (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome movie.


----------



## Y (dupe) (Jan 1, 2009)

only selected theaters played that movie last x-mas day


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 1, 2009)

I almost read that as "Gran Turismo"...I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2009)

When world wide release? I wanna see it!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2009)

I saw the movie, it was really great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2009)

One of the 5 best movies I have seen all year.


----------



## Tobirama (Jan 1, 2009)

why is the release date for UK 20th February, more than a month from the US release?

Fucking studios


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 1, 2009)

I was sold when I heard Eastwood's "Get off my lawn."


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna see it when it hits wide release.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2009)

hits wide release next friday

seriously Eastwood is awesome, two good movies back to back


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll probably spend my Christmas money on it, it is rated R?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA, Its good to be over 18.

Yes, its R. Rated R for language throughout, and some violence


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

Fuck.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 1, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> I was sold when I heard Eastwood's "Get off my lawn."



YES! that was awesome! the shotgun was icing on the cake.



> Fuck.



Watch your language young lady!


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2009)

It's the irony that a sixteen year old says "fuck" while the movie is rated R.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 1, 2009)

Movie is great, saw it today.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 1, 2009)

I still find myself amazed that Clint Eastwood is apparently a rather competent director.


----------



## Koi (Jan 1, 2009)

^I find myself amazed that he's not restricted to a gurney.  Seriously, the dude's starting to look like Boris Karloff's Mummy.

Anyway, haven't seen it, but the more I see about it, the more I'm interested.  I might give it a shot within the coming weeks.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 4, 2009)

downloaded it 2 days ago, gonna watch it tonight

if its good (which it probably will be) i'm gonna watch it in the cinema


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gran Torino*

​


> Clint Eastwood stars as Walt Kowalski, a widower who holds onto his prejudices despite the changes in his Michigan neighborhood and the world around him. Kowalski is a grumpy, tough-minded, unhappy an old man, who can't get along with either his kids or his neighbors, a Korean War veteran whose prize possession is a 1972 Gran Torino he keeps in mint condition. When his neighbor Tao, a young Hmong teenager under pressure from his gang member cousin, tries to steal his Gran Torino, Kowalski sets out to reform the youth. Drawn against his will into the life of Tao's family, Kowalski is soon taking steps to protect them from the gangs that infest their neighborhood.


[/CENTER]

I dont know if anyone has seen this movie yet, but all i can say is Holy Shit.
I had a lot of doubts about this movie, the trailers in my opinion made Clint Eastwood like an old man needing a wheel chair and his choice of dialgue made him seem like a terrible actor. 
But, low and behold, without a doubt, i love this movie now that ive seen it. It has a lot of random racist remarks by Eastwood, but the characters seem to brush it off as a joke the entire movie. 
I recommend the movie to those who like to see people get worked by an old bad ass man, and who like dark humor.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuJjTyEnKFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sworder (Jan 10, 2009)

I wanted to see this the other day but then thought I'd end up wasting my money. I'll check it out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

I also enjoyed the movie.

Chee doesn't want to see it for some reason though.  

Eastwood was terrific.  The young Asian actors weren't that good, but I don't think it hindered the overall story.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 10, 2009)

Hahaha

YumYum and Toad. I dont know why but i couldnt help but laugh everytime he said yum yum....


----------



## escamoh (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome movie
only negative about it was the acting (everyone except eastwood) and some of the lines

did anyone else lol at eastwood singing during the end credits?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 10, 2009)

I loved it.

A Mexican, a Jew, and a colored person walk into a bar.
The bartender looks up and says, "Get the fuck out."


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 10, 2009)

Found a theater playing it near by, probably gonna see it next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2009)

escamoh said:


> did anyone else lol at eastwood singing during the end credits?


Somehow I thought of Chubbs from Happy Gilmore during that scene.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2009)

Great movie, I loved it when Walt brought Toad into the barber shop, awesome scene. 

Yumyum.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to see this looks really good.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 11, 2009)

Gonna see this movie Friday.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2009)

This movie was a blast from start to finish.  The only thing that slowed me down (yeah, I got a rush from seeing this movie) was the actor playing Tao.  His anger after being locked in the basement just seemed so stunted to me.  Anyone else agree?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed the movie, one of the better ones of '08 that's when I saw it

Wasn't there another thread for Gran Torino?


----------



## KiKeV (Jan 11, 2009)

i love my old men crusty and racist


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jan 11, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> This movie was a blast from start to finish.  The only thing that slowed me down (yeah, I got a rush from seeing this movie) was the actor playing Tao.  His anger after being locked in the basement just seemed so stunted to me.  Anyone else agree?



I COMPLETELY agree. WTF was that? I didnt know whether to laugh or take him seriously. Probably the least well acted scene the entire movie imo.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2009)

up                          .


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 11, 2009)

I hear it's a very good movie


----------



## olaf (Jan 11, 2009)

this movie is the new definition of MANLY


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2009)

Clint Eastwood is the smex, even at his age. And I'm a straight male.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2009)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> I COMPLETELY agree. WTF was that? I didnt know whether to laugh or take him seriously. Probably the least well acted scene the entire movie imo.



Indeed, but the rest of the movie outweighs it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2009)

escamoh said:


> did anyone else lol at eastwood singing during the end credits?


That song got a Golden Globe nomination for Best Original Song.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> That song got a Golden Globe nomination for Best Original Song.



Are you kidding me?  I haven't heard anything so messed up since William Shatner did Rocket Man


----------



## pixelnick (Jan 29, 2009)

*Gran Torino*

Did a search beforehand to see if there were any threads, didnt find any. But if i missed it feel free to close this thread. Anyways..

Who's seen this film? Gotta say, Eastwood really did a good job on this film. He says the types of lines you think of after you already say something. The lawn scene with the gang was fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Chee (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea, there's a thread for this already. I'm not in the mood to search so whatever.

Good movie. I got grounded for 2 weeks because of it.


----------



## Messatsu (Jan 30, 2009)

this movie is awesome, I haven't laughed that hard over a movie that wasn't a comedy in years.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah, great movie.


----------



## Table (Jan 30, 2009)

I saw it with my Dad, and it immediately made my favorite movies list.

I'm even listening to the song from it right now.



I think the film really touched upon a lot of the issues that middle class America has to deal with, as well as values now often lost in a world of greed and corruption.  For example, a man used to be able to make a decent living and support his whole family in a blue collar job, and now thanks to outsourcing it's no longer really possible to do that.  

Also, it showed the issue of gang behavior in 'ghettos', and how it has become a serious problem, as it affects other teens and families in the neighborhood.  



I don't know, it was just a really touching film, how Clint's character could overcome his racism in the end and care for people who actually cared about him, regardless of how rude he was.  I was in tears for the last 15 or so minutes of the film.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 30, 2009)

LittleBlondePunk said:


> I COMPLETELY agree. WTF was that? I didnt know whether to laugh or take him seriously. Probably the least well acted scene the entire movie imo.



Oh I laughed...oh dear lord did I laugh....

Overall, awesome movie, Eastwood has a presence about him that just draws you in...that and his old man raspy voice....


----------



## Table (Jan 30, 2009)

Rukia said:


> That song got a Golden Globe nomination for Best Original Song.



I love the song actually =/

After watching the movie, every time I listen to the song I find it really touching.  I think it's very mellow yet raw and emotional.


----------



## delirium (Jan 31, 2009)

every time i listen to it, i shoot a guy in the face and go home and sleep like a baby.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jan 31, 2009)

Just viewed the movie last night.

The scenes where yumyum?(main asian girl) walked into the house
after the drive-by to where Clint asked the gang, how can you
rape family?=best moment so far in a movie for me this year

The scene where tao was locked up did seem weak.

The way his family didn't give a shit about him(asking him to go
to a retirement home on his birthday, the girl asking about when he dies) worked well for the film.

Great movie. =D


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 8, 2009)

Good old Clint Eastwood plays a racist old war hero, in this, his latest role. I won't give it all away, of course, but he lives around "gooks" and "zipperheads", and they just keep getting on his lawn. The movie plays out, and culminates to a pleasant view of a bay, while you sit there having more respect for the ethnically insensitive, than you ever did.

Anyone else love this movie?


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 8, 2009)

This movie is god-awful, in my opinion.  Clint Eastwood does a fine job of acting, but not directing.  Whoever casted the rest of the roles did a terrible job.  And as awesome as Eastwood was, he didn't save this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

It had its ups and its downs.

Ups: it was funny and had some nice emotional elements, surprise (if not slightly disappointing) ending.

Downs: kind of boring at times. Overhyped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

I loved it. The characters kept me intrigued so I was never bored. This is impressive as I walked in expecting more action.

Best movie of 2009, in my humble(but more important than any of yours) opinion.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Best movie of 2009, in my humble(but more important than any of yours) opinion.



It came out in 2008


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

Depends where you live. It got a limited release in 2008, but I don't count that. Sort of like how I don't count DBE's official release as the date it came out in Japan.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2009)

I loved this movie..The jokes were funny as hell..I was literally lol'ing

Ending was gonna be obvious but I hate those types of endings..so sad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2009)

It was pretty funny, I'll give you that. I really enjoyed the movie, I just don't think it's as good as people claim it to be. MartialHorror.


----------



## Roy (Jun 8, 2009)

It was a great movie..just not the movie of the year..that title belongs to The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 8, 2009)

Didn't enjoy it. Was pretty funny but that wasn't enough to save it for me.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 8, 2009)

Movie was great, and I don't use that term often or loosely. It was better than I thought it'd be, but then it was getting rave reviews critically and commercially, so then I just had to see it. It was a drama, to be sure, but still funny as hell. Clint Eastwood's the man, and once again proved why he's a legend in the industry.

I'm leaning towards buying it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2009)

Good crowd interaction for this movie.  The theater was packed and a lot of other guests made amusing comments throughout.

Excellence, I agree that the acting was bad, but Eastwood did enough to save the movie for me.  I thought he was fucking hilarious.  Every time I see him in a movie...I find myself wondering if it will be his last one.  I thought this performance was good enough to end his career on a positive note.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2009)

The only one I thought did a bad job was the kid. Even then, the only time I thought he really did back was during the end when he was yelling.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 8, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Clint Eastwood does a fine job of acting, but not directing.



wait

so what about _Unforgiven_, _Letters From Iwo Jima_, _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_, _Mystic River_, and _Million Dollar Baby_? Or where you saying his direction was poor in this movie alone?


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lamb said:


> wait
> 
> so what about _Unforgiven_, _Letters From Iwo Jima_, _Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil_, _Mystic River_, and _Million Dollar Baby_? Or where you saying his direction was poor in this movie alone?



Unfortunately, I haven't seen any of his other movies.  I was referring to just Gran Torino.


----------



## Kreig (Jun 9, 2009)

I've got three words for this movie. 

Great fucking movie.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The only one I thought did a bad job was the kid. Even then, the only time I thought he really did back was during the end when he was yelling.




Agree. The Asian girl had done a pretty nice job. She was like a chubby version of Juno.

Wait... what did I just say?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

The only thing good about it was his "GET THE FUCK OFF MY LAWN" attitude, which brought lulz into the movie. Otherwise, twas K.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome fucking movie.


----------



## S14girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Ricer automatic civic saved the movie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Watching it now. Some of the acting is choppy, but I like it so far. My God, he's gotta be the meanest old man in the history of history


----------

